# Kielbasa Bites



## Katherine (Apr 28, 2002)

1 lb. Kielbasa cut into bite size pieces 
1 jar chili sauce 
½ cup brown sugar 
1 can drained pineapple tidbits 
 Combine all ingredients. 
Bake in oven in covered dish for 1 hour


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2002)

I love kielbasa!!!!  I think I will try this tomorrow for dinner along with a salad.  YUM - thanks!


----------

